# Looking for the right dog!!



## kiteboarder123 (Dec 19, 2009)

Dear user...i'm new here and looking for the "right" breed!!! 

I'm 22 years old and going to be moving to my first job. ( I am not looking to get a dog untill I fully move and settle in. Much of where I work will have impact on what I want and I am looking for all of you for ideas of breeds. I am going to list Ideas I like in a dog and a little of my life style if you can send me breed names and links of info on the breed that would be awesome. 

1> I am a Agricultural major
2> i never owned a dog or like pet because of dads allergies 
3> I have raised parrots, pigeons, ducks, cows etc
4> I will be living and working on a farm (chickens!!) 
5> Like i said i will be living on location of my job site! 
6> Dog are permitted where i live/work 

7> Looking for a dog that has energy
8> a dog that will run around play fetch (like a boarder collie) 
9> a dog that can play in the woods ( i will have a decent amount of land)
10> a dog that i could tenativly take hunting (i dont yet hunt but will next season) 
11> min. shedding would be a plus 
12> dog that runs fast 
13> dogs that are not prone to turn most likely (no pit bulls, doberman etc) Althought i fell in love with one this summer! 
14> i like the idea of a herding type dog...but don;'t like some of their tendencies of ankle nipping. 
15> Does anyone know anything about the Native american Indian dog? 
16> I like dogs that have a mean rough look to them but are very pretty (wolf or sometimes fox like, not a mangy look) 



Please let me know of any ideas and I will happy to discuss and ask questions. !!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I would recommend a site called dogbreedinfo.com They have every pure bred and hybrid dog that you can think of with wonderfully written descriptions. They also have a "find my breed" thingy that will ask you a few questions and try to match you with the best breeds based on your answers.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog.











and pits dont "turn"...neither do dobermans.

i should add..

Catahoulas are medium sized all purpose farm dogs, often used for hunting and working stock that are high energy, friendly and have a rather striking appearance..ive also been told that they are known for climbing trees.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

kiteboarder123 said:


> 13> dogs that are not prone to turn most likely (no pit bulls, doberman etc) Althought i fell in love with one this summer!


Just an FYI, It's a HUGE and hard myth to fight, but no dog just "Turns". Don't believe everything that the media says. Dobermans and Pit Bulls both make GREAT pets. Pit Bulls actually have the a higher passing score on the American Temperament Test then Beagles and Golden Retrievers.

Dogs that "turn" have reasons. If you chain your dog out back without socializing them they will "turn" on their owners or anyone that walks past. If you take care of your dog, give it the proper exercise, training, food, and home; Dobermans and Pit Bulls will make WONDERFUL pets even with children.

You might want to just drop anything you've heard about any breed and start looking with a completely open mind. Prejudgments can get you in a lot of trouble.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

kiteboarder123 said:


> 8> a dog that will run around play fetch (like a boarder collie)


Sorry if this sounds harsh, but if you can't spell a breed correctly, you're not ready for one. That goes double for border collies, because in general they don't make easy first-time dogs. Do some research on the breed and THEN decide whether you're up for the challenge of a BC.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

I think the problem may be you already have your heart set on certain breeds or things you want a breed to have rather than finding that perfect dog. That perfect dog will be the one when you meet, youll just know. It wont be because it will go hunting with you and run really fast. I think you should look around at different dogs and see what might work. *Getting a dog is a lifetime commitment and the dog that melts your heart sometimes is the one you least expect.*


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I would recommend a site called dogbreedinfo.com They have every pure bred and hybrid dog that you can think of with wonderfully written descriptions. They also have a "find my breed" thingy that will ask you a few questions and try to match you with the best breeds based on your answers.


*sighs* I disagre. There is a ton of misinformation on that website. Wonderfully written descriptions my eye.

As for the rest for the OP, you need to focus more on your needs in a dog rather than just picking willy nilly.

And dogs like Dobes and Pits don't just turn (as Zim mentioned).


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i said Houla because a Houla would thrive in an atmosphere like you described _with consistent, fsir and patient training._


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Sorry if this sounds harsh, but if you can't spell a breed correctly, you're not ready for one. That goes double for border collies, because in general they don't make easy first-time dogs. Do some research on the breed and THEN decide whether you're up for the challenge of a BC.


To me, that DOES sound a bit harsh.

If you own a breed, and can't spell it, that's unfortunate.

If you're in the early exploratory stages, well, let's just say there are lots of breeds I admire that I could not reliably spell without looking it up.

This thread is part of the OP's research.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Xeph said:


> *sighs* I disagre. There is a ton of misinformation on that website. Wonderfully written descriptions my eye.


Andy why do you disagree xeph? I have found many of their descriptions accurate and well written as most are written by breeders of those breeds and not just regurgitated dribble from group standards.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Because I find most of their writings to be unreliable. The only information of use I've found on that website is their admittance that the "hybrid" dogs are really just mutts.


----------



## kiteboarder123 (Dec 19, 2009)

Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog.
I really liked this dog from what i read. Just so you all know, I do understand reading and looking at dog pictures does not constitute being around the breeds or individual dogs and i really want to find breeders and such.


And to gottaluvmutts, I was looking for help not ridicule so if you can't do that... dont waste your time or mine or anyone else time.


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Sorry if this sounds harsh, but if you can't spell a breed correctly, you're not ready for one. That goes double for border collies, because in general they don't make easy first-time dogs. Do some research on the breed and THEN decide whether you're up for the challenge of a BC.


I second that! (but not because I want to be harsh)...there are just too many people with border collies that have no idea what they are doing. they are not just a cute dog...they are a very special lotsa work dog  definitely not a first timer dog.

but since you considering farm life and hunting...you may want to look up lurchers (not because I am partial to mine or anything lol)

check out some adult dogs at shelters. they can really help you find the right dog for you. good luck!


----------



## kiteboarder123 (Dec 19, 2009)

anyone have any input on the american indian dog?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

How about a friendly, lively, short-haired mutt from the shelter? Seriously, a lot of medium to large breeds are going to want to run around and play in the woods. Short-haired is good for easy clean-up after a day in the rain and mud. An adult of maybe 1.5-2 years you could get house-trained and some basic sit/stay training probably with a good idea of personality.

Basically everything you asked for fits my Rhodesian Ridgeback mix from the shelter. Hunting dog, quiet, lively outside but calm inside (with enough exercise), good in any weather, "tough" looking I suppose (other people think so) and a great runner.


----------



## kiteboarder123 (Dec 19, 2009)

Shell said:


> How about a friendly, lively, short-haired mutt from the shelter? Seriously, a lot of medium to large breeds are going to want to run around and play in the woods. Short-haired is good for easy clean-up after a day in the rain and mud. An adult of maybe 1.5-2 years you could get house-trained and some basic sit/stay training probably with a good idea of personality.
> 
> Basically everything you asked for fits my Rhodesian Ridgeback mix from the shelter. Hunting dog, quiet, lively outside but calm inside (with enough exercise), good in any weather, "tough" looking I suppose (other people think so) and a great runner.




Absoulty a choice. I have heard that when you find the dog you really want, you just want to know. I am looking into all my options. I have this set idea of what i want in my mind its jsut hard to describe. I love the rhodesian ridgeback mixes ( my best frined has one). I also have heard the temperment of the dog CAN be bad. When he came home from college, it tore their family poodle apart (not killed). 

I like everything about the american indian dog. Except there seems like a lot of bias as to what it is. I have a LONG road to find what I want, im jsut looking for some help. 

My choices: 
American indian dog
white G. shepard
G. shepard
austrailian mountain dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Er...it's Shepherd, not Shepard.

And if you get a GSD, you REALLY have to research. There are so many types.

What's an Australian Mountain Dog? Are you sure you don't mean Australian Shepherd or Bernese Mountain Dog?


----------

